# Barracuda Bow Problems



## grosbc

I've had my barracuda come apart 3 or 4 times while bowfishing. Basically the string comes off and the limbs fly off. At first I thought the arrow was coming off the rest I had, but I've replaced it with a wave roller and don't think that's the problem now. Has anyone else had this problem and is there something you can do to prevent it from happening? It's pretty difficult to find everything and put it all back together in the dark, so it ends up putting a damper on a good trip.

I appreciate any tips or advice to prevent it from happening again.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I shoot a barracuda and have not had this problem. How old is the string? It might be getting too loose and you need to have it restrung possibly.


----------



## bowfishrp

I hate to say this but the barracuda has been known to blowup...there are quite a few people that have had this problem. Some guys were saying that their nocks would break and they dry fired on accident and it caused it too.


----------



## texas two guns

Yes, but most that "come apart" are not "blowing" up. It's because people do not heed the advise on the sticker. "Do not loosen more than 3 or 4 turns". It's that simple. Sure some are probably cracked from dry firing and other abuse but most are simply coming apart because they are too loose. The limbs are not slotted like most, the slots are open ended, meaning they can slide off the limb bolt. So I suggest bottoming it out, make sure it's not really busted and take care of it like it's a $500 bow.


----------



## grosbc

texas two guns said:


> Yes, but most that "come apart" are not "blowing" up. It's because people do not heed the advise on the sticker. "Do not loosen more than 3 or 4 turns". It's that simple. Sure some are probably cracked from dry firing and other abuse but most are simply coming apart because they are too loose. The limbs are not slotted like most, the slots are open ended, meaning they can slide off the limb bolt. So I suggest bottoming it out, make sure it's not really busted and take care of it like it's a $500 bow.


Checked and the limbs were backed off right about 4 turns out. I guess in the future I'll keep it a little tighter. Didn't realize I bought a "non-adjustable" bow I have two other old as heck bows for bowfishing - probably didn't pay more than $50 for the two - and they've never had one problem. Figures its the $300 bow that has all the problems.

Reading some other message boards, this is a pretty common problem along with the limbs spintering. Mine haven't splintered. I guess they only splinter if it's too tight. Too loose and they fly off - too tight and they splinter. Maybe I'll try right at exactly 2 turns out and hope for the best:spineyes:


----------



## texas two guns

Want to sell it?


----------



## bowfishrp

My $450 Oneida Osprey has not had one problem from day one going on 3 years now. Just saying there are good bows out there. TwoGuns really likes his Barracuda and I am happy for him. Whatever shoots fish for you is a good bow!


----------



## grosbc

*customer service*

The customer service lady at Browning basically said the same thing today. They come apart when they're not tightened all the way down. She said they're not made to shoot less than full power. I asked why the manual says it can be loosened 4 turns and she said all bows should be shot at full power and to get a different bow (Discovery) if I wanted to shoot at less than 40 lbs. I then mentioned that I've heard the limbs start to shatter when shooting at full power and she said the limbs shattering are due to people abusing the bows. Luckily mine aren't starting to crack, so we'll see what happens when I turn up the weight.



texas two guns said:


> Want to sell it?


We'll see if they warrant the string replacement since it was damaged in the process last time. If it comes apart again, sure I'll sell it.


----------



## MesquiteMan

My $190 Barracuda had not had one problem from day one going on 3 years now! My Discovery has not had one problem since I've owned it (bought used) going on 2 years now. The problem is limbs that are too loose or excessive cam lean due to too much torque caused by the clearance bar (or whatever the hell they call that black bar!). Look down your bow and see if the cams are inline with each other. If not, take off the cable and twist one side until the cams are straight.


----------



## texas two guns

My Cuda, my wife's Genesis Pro and my daughters Mini Genesis had the same problem, which is what MesquiteMan is talking about. You got to check everything that comes off an assembly line now days. The problem with turning the Cuda's down too low is that the limbs are "open ended", meaning they are not slotted like a regular bow, therefore it it's too loose they just slip off. I think the limbs could be "closed" off with some bondo or something should keep them from doing this. Oh and I also believe the split limbs are from abuse or too many times coming apart (i.e. hitting the bottom of the boat).


----------



## Bowhntr

What may also be happening is that the limbs are too loose (many here have stated) this is where the poundage come from-tight down then back out 1-2 turns so your draw is okay with you. If limbs are too loose the strings will just roll off the cams/wheels when fired-slow-mo will show the strings jsut wobbling like silly strings and this will put the strings off. Sometime the string will stretch out also-if they have never been replaced I suggest replacing the string for newer. I shoot for team Mathews and we check out all gear when give one to shoot in tourneys. Just check gear often when being heavy used the limb bolts may back out after repeat shooting -if that the case the string are being loosen. Tighten up or add locktite to bolt and place them back in (just make sure it is where you want the poundage to be set for)


----------

